# Punjabi: conjugate certain verbs in different tenses



## Shehzaad

Hey there,
I am Shehzaad. My question is, how do you conjugate verbs in Punjabi in different tenses, more specifically, the present tense, the past tense and the future tense. I just want to know what are the things that are comoon in all the verbs for a particular tense. I am fluent in Urdu or Hindi, so anyone who feels like giving the answer, you can use examples from the Urdu or Hindi language as well, it will be alright for me.
Just like, for example, in the future tense of verbs in Urdu, we notice the word "ga" for a guy and "gi" for a girl..like..main dekhoonga..main dekhoongi..
Again for example, just like in the past tense ..the word "tha" or "thi"

So, I just want to know what are the common words that make up the different verbs conjugated in a particular tense. OK, I dont know Punjabi as such, but if there's not trend in the way the verbs are conjugated, then at least, explain to me something that will allow me to conjugate any of the verbs. Again, I understand and talk Urdu very fluently. So feel free to give an explanation in Urdu in case the one who wants to give the answer, feels free in so doing.
Thanking you in advance.


----------



## hawk_eyed

Let's take your example of verb - Dekhna:

Present Simple + Continous (I see/ I am seeing)
1. Hindi - main dekh raha hoon (male) and main dekh rahin hoon (female)
2. Punjabi - main dekh rehan haan (male) and main dekh rahin haan (female)

Simple Past (I saw)
1. Hindi - maine dekha (male and female)
2. Punjabi - main dekheya (male and female)

Simple Future (I will see)
1. Hindi - main dekhoonga (male) main dekhoongi (female)
2. Punjbai - main dekhunga (male) main dekhungi (female)

In this example, there isn't much difference except for the pronunciation in punjabi... the KH sound is much more intense...

More examples: (... and perhaps then you can draw some conclusion)
Hindi: Wo aa rahi thi = O aa rahi see (Punjabi)
Hindi: Wo aa raha tha = o aa reha see (Punjabi)

Hindi :  maine roti khayi =  main roti khaadi (Punjabi)

Hindi : tumhara dimag kharaab hai? = tera dimag kharaab aa? (Punjabi)

Hindi : yeh baat mujhe samajh aa gayi thee = eh gal menu samjh a gayi see (Punjabi)

Hope it helps. (May be you can ask for something more specific.)


----------



## bakshink

Welcome to Forum "hawk eyed"

Simple Future (I will see)
1. Hindi - main dekhoonga (male) main dekhoongi (female)
2. Punjbai - main dekhunga (male) main dekhungi (female)

One correction- 
2. Punjabi- Main dekha.nga or vekha.nga (male) main dekha.ngi or main vekha.ngi (female) 
Hindi : tumhara dimag kharaab hai? = tera dimag kharaab aa? (Punjabi)

Tera dimag kharaab ai. (Punjabi)


----------



## hawk_eyed

Thanks bakshink !!

I do agree with you. Nevertheless I would like to treat your comments as add-ons and not corrections. Why? Because:

1. dekha.nga, dekhu.nga or vekha.nga are all correct. Same for dekhu.ngi, dekha.ngi or vekha.ngi... all theses versions are used in Punjab (India) - variations across Doaba, Malwa and Majha regions.

2. In "Tera dimaag kharaab ai" we do use the "aa" version in the Doaba region of Indian Punjab. Moreover besides the "aa" and "ai" versions, we do use "hai" at times.

Anyways, thanks for the afterthought !!


----------



## Shehzaad

Thanks Bakshink and hawk eyed..was of help to me..but,one question that i would like to ask is that..suppose for the verb "to see" in past tense..i saw..hawk eyed said that we can say "main dekheya"..but is that the same as "main dekheya si"??what about a woman or a girl saying that same sentence?.Is it still main dekheya..or main dekhiya??
My girlfriend's norwegian but of punjabi origin..used to talk to her in hindi..and so she does..but sometimes she talks in punjabi,thats why wanted to learn this language..

thanks hawk eyed and bakshink..could you guys please answer my question about the past tense one..thanks in advance..


----------



## hawk_eyed

Yes "main dekhya" is the same as "main dekhya si". Rather it's better to say it this way - makes it clear that you are saying it in the past tense. (Irrespective of the fact whether it's being said by a girl or a boy - it's same for both! )

An example: Main dekhya ke oh paani pee rahi si. OR Main ohnu paani peendi noon dekhya si. (I saw her drinking water) (This could be said by a girl or a boy)

Hope that helps...


----------



## bakshink

Dear Shehzaad,
That's one lovely reason to learn a language and I believe, if you can insist with her to speak to you in Punjabi only and I am sure you will learn it faster. As for your query-
Main dekheya means I saw and "Main dekhya see" means I had seen. It will be same for both male and female. 

Dear "Hawk eyed" Punjabi as you know has many colloquial variations. I am not familiar with dekhu.nga form of variation nor have I come across someone using "aa" in place of 'ai' while hai is equally prevalent form of usage infact more popular form in use, if I may say so. 

There is one song sung by a Pakistani singer "Hakida Kiyani" or such is her name. The song is 'Buhe baria.n te nale kandha.n tap ke main awaa.ngi hawa banke'. Here in this song there is one line "Bazi ishkae di jit loongi sonya main mathhe tera naa likh ke" and "loongi" always sounded odd to me though, I knew in some part of Punjab it must be spoken so.


----------



## hawk_eyed

Hi bakshink,

For me (someone from the doaba region, more specifically Jalandhar Area, of Punjab) it's lau.ngi and not loongi !! though, even when i am saying it right now it sounds like loongi; so I understand why it sounds odd. (loongi is a garment worn around the waist in India)  check that on wiki if you don't know... 

How do you say "to take" in the Punjabi you speak? We say it as "laina" and it becomes "lau.ngi" in future for a female and "lau.nga" for a male. 

The usage of "laina" depends on the context: An exmaple- (roti kha laini si)
Grandmother says: "Kaka roti khaa lai, thandi ho rahi aa/ai"
Grandson replies: "Kha lau.nga mata ji, aje bhukh nahin laggi"

Bazi Jitni or bazi jit laini is the same... In this context, it's like saying gaining/winning the "bazi" of "ishq"... I hope that helps to remove the oddness !!


----------



## bakshink

Grandmother says: "Kaka roti khaa lai, thandi ho rahi "aa". 
Yes I am familiar with "aa" usage, now I remember having heard it. My Grandmother too would speak so. 
We don't say 'lau.nga', we say lava.nga or la.nga (shortened) as Kar la.nga, Kha la.nga.
I know what Lungi is but in Punjab as far as I know it's called "Tamba" or "Tehmat". I don't know if it's known by another name in Punjab.
I know Bazi jitni or jit laini is  same.
Since the song I am referring to is sung by a Pakistani singer, some dialectical differences can be there depending on the roots of the writer or some poetical liberties might have been used by him or the singer for distinctness or smoothness of meter. Though this word rather stands out like a bump or so does it sound to me. 
You must listen to the song to know what I am talking about. The singer's name is Hadiqa Kiyani.


----------



## hawk_eyed

The common terms used for "lungi" in doaba are "dhoti" and "lacha". I think I have heard of "tamba" but "tehmat" is completely new to me.

The song is very nice and you are right, there are a few dialectical differences...

"lava.nga" is also very commonly used at my place; so is "java.nga" or "jau.nga"
Example:
"Main do saal baad punjab java.nga/jau.nga"

I think "jau.nga", "lau.nga", "khau.nga", "banau.nga"... etc are more commonly used in the "malwa" region of Punjab. This is close to the border with Indian states of Rajasthan and Haryana. So the difference in dialect might be due to the influence of Haraynvi/Rajasthani/Hindi spoken along with Punjabi in these areas.

For example in Hindi: "Main tumhare bina mar jau.nga"
and the correct version in Punjabi: "Main tere bina marr java.nga/jau.nga/joo.nga"

We use all these different versions in Doaba; for Doaba is sandwiched between Majha and Malwa...

Neverthless to me the "java.nga" version looks more appropriate.


----------



## Shehzaad

Thank you very much bakshink and hawk eyed..your answers have been of great help to me,and at the same time,i got the notion that punjabi itself varies from region to region in Punjab.
Yea,would be nicer and faster as well to learn punjabi from my girlfriend,but i guess she'll feel happy if everytime i meet her,i say some punjabi senences,she'll feel that am someone among her own people you know.haha.. 
Thank you again Bakshink and Hawk eyed..


----------



## hawk_eyed

Je vous en prie monsieur !!


----------



## Shehzaad

hmmm...janaab paris mein kya chale gaye,french bhi kamaal ka bolne lage.haha..
na mais il faut que je vous remercie bien sure,car vous avez cherher de temps pour repondre a ma question..merci vous meme eun..


----------



## bakshink

Even if you know French very well as I can only assume from your input but can't read to assess, I think it will be better if you stick to your Punjabi, when you meet your girl friend and intersperse your sentences with the words like Sonyo.n or Soniyein, Motia.nwalyo, Heeriye and the like.


----------



## Shehzaad

Fake conclusion..haha..


----------



## AishRani

Hello, translation please?

In Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi, there are two verses in Dance Pe Chance that I cannot find translations for anywhere:

(Peeche Peeche Aaye Teri Chalvendai Aaya – (2)
Saanu Laakhon Saahe Lashkare Ni
Saanu Tera Laung Lapeya
Dil De Ke Tu Laija Mutiyaar Ni
Saanu Tera Laung Lapeya)

-and-

(Kaali Teri Guth Te Paranda Tera Laal Ni – (2)
Roop Di O Raniye Parandenu Sambhaal Ni
Kaali Teri...Kaali Teri)


----------



## bakshink

Picche Pichhe anda teri chal venda anda.
Sanu rah ch paye lishkare.
Saanu tera laung labya.

Coming behind you watching your gait ( the way you walk).
On the way, I saw the glitter, 
I found your nose stud (laung)
Give your heart and take it, young maiden.
I found your nose stud.
For discussions on “Laung” check here

Your braid is black and the braid string is red in colour.
O the queen of beauty, take care of  the braid strings (because it sways accentuating the sway of the waist).
For discussion on “Parandha” click here
Both Laung and Parandha are discussed previously in this forum.


----------



## AishRani

Thank you very much, yaar!


----------



## Qureshpor

bakshink said:


> Dear Shehzaad,
> That's one lovely reason to learn a language and I believe, if you can insist with her to speak to you in Punjabi only and I am sure you will learn it faster. As for your query-
> Main dekheya means I saw and "Main dekhya see" means I had seen. It will be same for both male and female.
> 
> Dear "Hawk eyed" Punjabi as you know has many colloquial variations. I am not familiar with dekhu.nga form of variation nor have I come across someone using "aa" in place of 'ai' while hai is equally prevalent form of usage infact more popular form in use, if I may say so.
> 
> There is one song sung by a Pakistani singer "Hakida Kiyani" or such is her name. The song is 'Buhe baria.n te nale kandha.n tap ke main awaa.ngi hawa banke'. Here in this song there is one line "Bazi ishkae di jit loongi sonya main mathhe tera naa likh ke" and "loongi" always sounded odd to me though, I knew in some part of Punjab it must be spoken so.



The line actually is "baazii ishake dii jit luuNgii sohNRiyaa, maiN rab toN du'aa maNg ke".

I agree, "luuNgii" is not Punjabi. It ought to have been "lavaaNgii". Also, in one place she pronounces the word "ghaRaa" in the Urdu-Hindi manner and not how Punjabis pronounce it.


----------



## bhangrachic12

these answers were very helpful! i have a few questions though...how would u conjugate dekhna if you were speaking collectively i.e we saw...would it be ussi dekhange? also, how do you show possession in punjabi? i know meri is used quite often but i wanted to know the rules surrounding how to use possession properly


----------



## Baloolabakriyan

Mein England se aya hoon. Mera Babaji Mirpur, Azad Kashmir se ay hai. Mein ne Urdu seekha madad ki baghair. Main ne akele seekha.
Azad Kashmir main, logon Pothwari/Mirpuri/Pahari bol tai hai. 
Main aap logon ko example dedunga

Urdu: mein ja raha hoon / mein ja rahi hoon
Mirpuri: mein ja re aa /mein ja ri aa
There are 2 other ways of saying this
1st other way) mein jana pe aa
2nd other way - mein ja lagge aa

Urdu: hum pee tai hai
Mirpuri: assa pee ne aa

Urdu: aap keh tai hai
Mirpuri: tusa aakh ne o

Urdu: Main 
Urdu: aap biryani kha rahai hai
Mirpuri: tusa biryani kha re o
There are 2 other ways of saying the above
1st other way - tusa biryani khana pe o
2nd other way - tusa biryani kha lagge o

Urdu: mein ne dekha
Mirpuri: mein takheya

Urdu: mein istemaal karunga / karungu
Mirpuri: mein istemaal karsa / karsi

Urdu: hum hospitaal main jayenge
Mirpuri: assa hospitaal vich jassa

Urdu: hum gaye jahan Abdul gir geya tha
Mirpuri: assa geya jitthe Abdul tepi si

Urdu: Jab Imran Khan wazir e azam bangeya
Mirpuri: Jille Imran Khan wazir e azam bani geya

Urdu: Jab tum so percent mil ja ta hai, us waqt tum cricket khel sakega
Mirpuri: jille tu so percent mil neya, us wille tu cricket khed sakoge


----------

